# Email viruses????



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

have had several blocked emails coming from site members...(muskat,madison)....appear to be a worm type virus....anyone else getting them????

Heads up here!


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Actually some of the things Chris has sent me recently with attachments - My 2 Virus protections - won't allow me to open ???


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

got another one today from goosebuster and another I don't recognize.....anyone know what is going on????


----------



## hunt4life (Mar 7, 2002)

I recommend going to http://www.symantec.com/avcenter/ for the best virus information on the web. If it isn't here, it isn't a virus.

You might also check out http://urbanlegends.about.com/cs/nethoaxes/, which is a good reference for virus hoax information. Some of the chain type messages and website links can be as bad as any actual virus for denial of service situations.


----------



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

Someone must've opened up something they shouldn't of, and by chance the address book contained some of the same people as the site.

I personally can't keep track of all of the viruses of today. I probably get at least 5 viruses/day sent to my email accounts. If I don't know the person or are expecting the email with the attachment it's deleted.

Some of the viruses today will take the names in your address book and will send them out to people with one of the other addresses as the sender. So if my email address was in someone's address book who opened a virus, it may look like the virus came from me. I got one of the same emails that you got fetch...and I don't remember sending to myself. :lol:

When in doubt, delete it....or if you're unsure respond to the person (don't open it to reply  ) and ask if they'd sent something.

hunt4life listed some good links to check out.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

the reason of my concern is I have never had any email communication with any if these guys & they shouldn't have had my address in their book...I was wondering if someone was picking out names on the site & sending the viruses to members


----------

